# Disguising Rail Joiners?



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Curious on how to "hide" rail joiners or if there are alternatives to connecting track. Also, for re-applying ties to track (like when connecting two pieces of track and filling the open space between them), how do you re-spike them? With hand-laid spikes? Or are there different methods? Thanks in advance! 

-Tim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

To hide the rail joiners ballast the track, they will disappear!
If you’re talking about the ties that are at the joints of the track, just sand or cut two notches for clearance of the rail joiners and slide the tie under the rails and a dot or two of glue will hold the tie in place.


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

NIMT said:


> To hide the rail joiners ballast the track, they will disappear!
> If you’re talking about the ties that are at the joints of the track, just sand or cut two notches for clearance of the rail joiners and slide the tie under the rails and a dot or two of glue will hold the tie in place.


Thanks! After cutting the notches out, though, is it standard practice to replace them? I was thinking of using spikes and replacing the notches with them...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think you understand what I mean, so I'll show you.
The "notches" are cut into the tops of the replacement ties.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

NIMT is king of the picture descriptions, sure makes it simple to understand things


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup i think this is the only way to replace rail joiners... only way ive ever known.
Just flip the rail joiners over and take a peice of sand paper and sand the tops of the rail spikes off. Bam. Slide them the rails and either secure them with some type of adhesive or just wait until you ballast and glue track.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

After the rail is painted/weathered and the track ballasted the joiners are harder to see.


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

OK, I see now! Totally makes sense thanks to the pictures; thanks a lot for that NIMT and others for the suggestions as well. I shall now return to the track! 

-Tim


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

waltr said:


> After the rail is painted/weathered and the track ballasted the joiners are harder to see.


What would be the best method to do that? I've heard of using spray paint.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Flat black spray paint is the easiest method.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

And what should be used to remove the paint from on top of the rails?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Denatured alcohol is the best for that.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I use Floquil or PolyScale and a small brush. This way I can vary the color slightly as I go down a length of rail from almost black to light rust color. I hand lay and weather and ballasted the ties before laying the rail so spray paint is out. 

Others use spray paint or the Floquil pens.


----------

